# Ole slicer any good?



## negolien (Mar 19, 2020)

Found this in back of cabinet


----------



## smokerjim (Mar 19, 2020)

not familiar with it but looks like a good find, looks like you'll have to smoke something and try it out


----------



## tx smoker (Mar 19, 2020)

It looks like an older unit and it's built backwards from every other slices I've ever seen, but it looks pretty well made. Not gonna be super powerful but if you don't try to over work it, the thing would probably give you years of good service. Sorry but not familiar with the brand, just making assessments based on what I can see.

Robert


----------



## negolien (Mar 19, 2020)

I was surprised to see it was a rival. I buy alot of their kitchen stuff. Not sure I would have much use for it but nice to find.


----------



## smokerjim (Mar 19, 2020)

I think i'm an idiot was just thinking about my wifes slicer and checked the back yeah it's a rival
	

		
			
		

		
	










	

		
			
		

		
	
. it works great, ya just got take your time with it.


----------



## desertlites (Mar 19, 2020)

I have a Rival 7 inch maybe 8 looks just like it- was given to me 25 years ago. iv'e used it a few times in the past on bacon ended up being much to small for my needs so it's buried somewhere in one of the sheds.


----------



## smokerjim (Mar 19, 2020)

desertlites said:


> iv'e used it a few times in the past on bacon ended up being much to smal


yeah your not going to slice belly's on it but great for roast beef, Canadian bacon small bnls hams, cheese.


----------



## indaswamp (Mar 19, 2020)

My parents had one exactly like that. It'll cut, but not fast. Go slow and it ought to work.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Mar 19, 2020)

It will cut Bacon, if the Blade is sharp, the bacon chilled and you let the Blade do the work, don't force the meat in...JJ


----------



## negolien (Mar 19, 2020)

yeah gonna need a new blade I am sure been in that cabinet for 30 yeas lol


----------



## chef jimmyj (Mar 19, 2020)

Take a look at the blade. It may be able to be sharpened on a Stone. Or, if there is a Pro Sharpener in your area, they surely can do the job. Those were not disposable. There may still be blades available. They were a common wedding present years ago...JJ


----------



## Steve H (Mar 19, 2020)

Yup, mine is about 32 years old. I use it for pretty much everything.  I've sliced hard sandwich salami and cheeses with it with no problem. That little 125 Watt motor may not seem like much. But it is a gear motor. And is stronger then you might think. I've never stalled it.


----------



## old sarge (Mar 19, 2020)

I used my old Rival for many, many years and it still runs like a champ.  I believe the Electr-o-Matic was made by  Rival; could be twins.   Simple to clean and reliable.  I only recently upgraded to a Chef's Choice 665 for the larger blade/carriage, yet will use the Rival for smaller jobs (also easier to move and store).   I have never stalled it no matter the task.  Just a good little beast.   Use it and enjoy!


----------

